# 21 grams, dropped from Urea solution



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 7, 2009)

See the pic, it's like a mirror. It has some flux on the surface on the right side.


----------



## Noxx (May 7, 2009)

It seems very pure to me !


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (May 7, 2009)

Noxx,

Could you remove one of the pictures, that was an accident. They're the same.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (May 7, 2009)

I think you did it


----------



## lazersteve (May 7, 2009)

Steve,

I took care of the extra image. 

Excellent nugget also!

Steve


----------

